# Self oil change void warranty???



## rptdc (Feb 20, 2017)

If I change my own oil on a new VW that is under warranty, how do I find out if this will void my VW Warranty?

I don't care to ask my dealer, though I trust them, I am sure they would prefer me bringing the vehicle to them.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes. Owners can do their own service like an oil change. This is the same as all makes. It is recommended that you only use an OEM filter and only VW certified oil (marked on the container).

The big plus is that you remove the possibility of damage to the vehicle while at the dealer.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

It won't. Unless you do something like use the wrong type of oil, etc. I'd keep your receipts too. 

I will say though, that my husband has been having the dealer do all his oil changes on his '16 GLI. He has to pay for them, but until the warranty period is up, he wants them to be the only ones to touch the car so there aren't any questions. We have a lift at home so we can certainly do the work ourselves. But its nice having them do it. If anything gets messed up, its on them to fix it.


----------



## rptdc (Feb 20, 2017)

Rockerchick said:


> It won't. Unless you do something like use the wrong type of oil, etc. I'd keep your receipts too.
> 
> I will say though, that my husband has been having the dealer do all his oil changes on his '16 GLI. He has to pay for them, but until the warranty period is up, he wants them to be the only ones to touch the car so there aren't any questions. We have a lift at home so we can certainly do the work ourselves. But its nice having them do it. If anything gets messed up, its on them to fix it.


I think you are a very wise woman. The cost savings for doing it myself for 6 oil changes (the first 60K of the drive-train warranty) would not be worth the hassle factor of battling a warranty dispute.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

You can absolutely do your own, just keep your receipts so you can prove the oil was changed when it was supposed to be.

But, like the other poster said, while my cars are under warranty I let the dealership change them at the regular service intervals. That way there is no way for them to weasel their way out of any warranty issues. But I might change the oil myself in between intervals if necessary.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Just use VW approved oil and you are fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Aonarch said:


> Just use VW approved oil and you are fine......


And a VW OEM filter.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

rptdc said:


> .... The cost savings for doing it myself for 6 oil changes (the first 60K of the drive-train warranty) would not be worth the hassle factor of battling a warranty dispute.


Furthermore, the VW dealer here is frequently running a discount on the price of an oil change. Therefore, the savings from a DIY oil change, are fairly minimal. I sometimes do my own between-interval oil change, but I buy my oil and filter at VW. I save the receipt.
If I ever have a problem with my highly-stressed turbo engine, I want there to be no doubt that my car was maintained properly.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> ......highly-stressed turbo engine......


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

rptdc said:


> I think you are a very wise woman. The cost savings for doing it myself for 6 oil changes (the first 60K of the drive-train warranty) would not be worth the hassle factor of battling a warranty dispute.


I could never go 10K miles between oil changes. Of course if you only put 5K plus a year on it , should make no difference. I've always changed my oil between dealer service intervals and it has never been an issue. In fact on a MK4 1.8T I had and an 05.5 MKV I was flat out told by dealer service personnel I avoided many of the problems caused by extended change intervals that some of those models were exhibiting. My 2013 SportWagen has free oil changes for as long as I own the car, I just pay for the oil and filter at the dealer when I change it on my own every other time.


----------

